# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  ایجاد کاربر با محدودیت خاص

## رامین مرادی

سلام دوستان وقت بخیر

من میخوام یه کاربری ایجاد کنم که فقط قابلیت سلکت رو داشته باشه و امکان آپدیت و اینسرت و دلت نداشته باشه . همچنین فقط و فقط و فقط بتونه نو یه جدول اینسرت بکنه
میخواستم ببینم اینکار شدنی هست ؟ اگه آره چجوری؟

----------


## mmbguide

یک Login با قابلیت Reader تعریف کن. سرچ کنید تا جزئیات رو مشاهده کنید

----------


## hamid_hr

اول یک Login میسازید و فقط نقش public رو بهش میدین
بعد ال لاگین رو به دیتابیس خودتون اضافه میکنین

CREATE USER [UserName] FOR LOGIN [LoginName] WITH DEFAULT_SCHEMA=[dbo]

بعد به user دسترسی به تیبل خاص و فقط select رو میدین

GRANT SELECT ON DBName.dbo.TableName to UserName

----------

